# snowbirds living



## HappyLuk (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello there,

Could you share some information & experiences of living somewhere warm in the winter months :

  1 . Where do you go ?
  2 . How long (1, 2 , 3 months ?) 
  3.  How long have you been a snowbird ? Do you still doing it ? 
  4. If you don't mind , how much is the living cost ? 
  5. Health insurance ? Health care ? 
  6 . any Pro , cons ? 

Thank You very very much. 

I read some article about affordable living in Asia (Thailand, Cambodia, Penang) or south America (Costa Rica, Peru, Mexico etc...)
I am so tired of cold winter but only planning to go couple of winter months since our families are all around in town .


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a home in Southern Spain, but I'm sure you're looking for somewhere closer to the Americas'...so I'll just bump this thread up for other people to see who may be of more help.


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Hollydolly,

Southern Europe , Portugal , Spain ...are on the list also,  how is the weather in Southern Spain during winter? Do you stay there in the winter or longer ? I heard fresh seafood there is very good ! and only 1 ferry ride to go to Marocco, I love to visit Marocco . 
I saw the other day special  air ticket for sale to go to Malta , was thinking about going there in November , but could not make the plan on time.
Do you have to know Spanish to stay there couple months? is it easy to rent apartment there ? how is the public transportation? is renting the card better to go around Spain ? 
Thank You


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a friend who is spending the winter in Viet Nam. She must be enjoying it as her emails are few and far between.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 25, 2018)

Spent the last 5 months wintering in Quartzsite, AZ, first time visitor, but will return..  Warm sunny days (99% of the time).  Cool to cold nights (high 20's), little wind, dust everywhere.  I-10 noisy but can be minimized at RV camps further away along Central Ave.  Many senior activities, higher food prices.  Cheap space rent ($200+ monthly) with cable/wifi/all hookups (elec. extra).    Crowded in Jan (1/2 million), less so before & after.  Plentiful camping supplies, flea markets, services.  For the adventurous there is desert boon docking ($30 monthly).


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 25, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I have a friend who is spending the winter in Viet Nam. She must be enjoying it as her emails are few and far between.


Thanks Mizzkitt, Do you know why she choose Vietnam for winter months ?  Thanks


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 25, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Spent the last 5 months wintering in Quartzsite, AZ, first time visitor, but will return..  Warm sunny days (99% of the time).  Cool to cold nights (high 20's), little wind, dust everywhere.  I-10 noisy but can be minimized at RV camps further away along Central Ave.  Many senior activities, higher food prices.  Cheap space rent ($200+ monthly) with cable/wifi/all hookups (elec. extra).    Crowded in Jan (1/2 million), less so before & after.  Plentiful camping supplies, flea markets, services.  For the adventurous there is desert boon docking ($30 monthly).


Thank you for sharing, Yes, I heard AZ is good for winter months. I wonder if it is cheap renting apartment there, We don't camp now.  Had the Class C long time ago when the kids were young. We had so much fun , saved some hotel & restaurant $$ , the gas was a lot cheaper though. I looked at the class B van, it is so expensive. 
Thanks again


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 25, 2018)

HappyLuk said:


> Thank you for sharing, Yes, I heard AZ is good for winter months. I wonder if it is cheap renting apartment there, We don't camp now.  Had the Class C long time ago when the kids were young. We had so much fun , saved some hotel & restaurant $$ , the gas was a lot cheaper though. I looked at the class B van, it is so expensive.
> Thanks again


Can't really say much about apartment rentals, didn't observe many.  Most RV parks have rentals (older 5th wheels, motor homes, T-trailers) in place for rent.  

Many, many campers park an older trailer in space then rent full time (12 months) some for $1,800 per year ($150 monthly) then drive an auto down from where ever they live.  One (from Iowa) had been doing it for 12 years.


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 25, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Can't really say much about apartment rentals, didn't observe many.  Most RV parks have rentals (older 5th wheels, motor homes, T-trailers) in place for rent.
> 
> Many, many campers park an older trailer in space then rent full time (12 months) some for $1,800 per year ($150 monthly) then drive an auto down from where ever they live.  One (from Iowa) had been doing it for 12 years.



Thank You, very good potential place for winter get away .


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 25, 2018)

HappyLuk said:


> Thanks Mizzkitt, Do you know why she choose Vietnam for winter months ?  Thanks



She is a wee bit of a vagabond kook, her description which I have to agree with. She put a map of the world up, threw a dart and it landed in Viet Nam.

She sold her home, bought a trailer for summer living, and plans to spend each winter travelling somewhere different. No thinking about the future.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 25, 2018)

We are Sunbirds, we live in Florida full time.


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 26, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> She is a wee bit of a vagabond kook, her description which I have to agree with. She put a map of the world up, threw a dart and it landed in Viet Nam.
> 
> She sold her home, bought a trailer for summer living, and plans to spend each winter travelling somewhere different. No thinking about the future.



Good for her, but It's  a little too adventure for us  I just need few months get away from the snow


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 26, 2018)

Manatee said:


> We are Sunbirds, we live in Florida full time.


Nice. I have some friends live in Florida, sunshine and affordable housing (compare to California). We can not stay there more than few months,  the insurance too expensive


----------



## Lon (Mar 26, 2018)

I spent 26 years spending November to May in New Zealand and the South Pacific, Fiji, Tonga, Australia, Samoa


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 27, 2018)

Lon said:


> I spent 26 years spending November to May in New Zealand and the South Pacific, Fiji, Tonga, Australia, Samoa


Wow. Very nice . Could you share more on pros /cons ?  Did you stay one place in 6 months or travel around ? Did you rent the place or have some relative there ? why you decide to go that far ?  Thank you


----------

